# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Zbulohet virusi që vë në rrezik fjalëkalimet e përdoruesve të internetit

## Xhuxhumaku

*Zbulohet virusi që vë në rrezik fjalëkalimet e përdoruesve të internetit*

9 Prill 2014 | : Teknologji | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

1
Disa firma teknologjie po i nxisin njerëzit të ndryshojnë të gjithë fjalëkalimet pas zbulimit të një dobësie të madhe sigurie.

Platforma blog e kompanisë Yahoo, Tumblr, ka këshilluar publikun të ndryshojë të gjithë fjalëkalimet, veçanërisht për shërbime që kërkojnë siguri të lartë si email, pajisje të jashtme dhe sistemi bankar. Këshillues sigurie kanë dhënë gjithashtu të njëjtin paralajmërim.

Plot 66 për qind e uebit mund të jetë i pasigurt për shkak të një virusi të quajtur Heartbleed. I ashtuquajturi Heartbleed Bug është një virus që ka ndikuar në protokollin e sigurisë në internet të quajtur SSL dhe veçanërisht OpenSSL.

Si funksiojnë këto të dyja?

Çdo herë që ju futeni në një uebsajt, kredencialet tuaja të plotësuara nga hyrja, i dërgohen serverit të uebsajtit. Por në shumicën e rasteve këto kredencialë nuk i çohen serverit vetëm si tekst, por ato enkriptohen duke përdorur Secure Sockets Layer ose SSL. Si me shumicën e protokolleve, krijues të softuerëve të ndryshëm, krijojnë lloje të ndryshme SSL. Një nga më të njohurit është OpenSSl, që përdoret prej dy të tretës së uebsajteve aktive.

Heartbleed është një virus në OpenSSl. Hakerët mund ta përdorin atë për të marrë materiale të papërpunuara nga emaile, mesazhe, fjalëkalime dhe madje dokumente biznesi. Kjo dobësi ka dy vjet që ekziston përpara se të zbulohej nga kërkues të ligjshëm.

9 prill 2014 (gazeta-shqip).

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Zbulohet virusi më i keq i të gjitha kohërave.* 

Heartbleed është dhe nofka e virusit, i cili jep mundësi ekspozimi të miliona llogarive të përdoruesve, fjalëkalime dhe numra të kredit kartelave. 

Dëmet që ka shkaktuar ky virus mendohet të jenë të mëdha, për më shumë se dy vjet. Virusi vlerësohet se është ndryshe nga shumica e shkeljeve dhe thyerjeve on-line të cilat janë raportuar gjatë disa viteve të fundit, nga të cilat një web-faqe apo një tjetër është hakuar, pasi që siguria e të njëjtës është thyer nga një sulm i caktuar. 

Ndryshe nga viruset e tjera me të cilat dhe mund të jeni njohur, ky është një kod i cili është projektuar që ti mbajë serverat e sigurt, dhjetëra mijëra serverë të të dhënave, në të cilat të dhënat ruhen për mijëra web-faqe. Mendohet se 500.000 serverë janë infektuar nga HeartBleed. 

(e.m/BalkanWeb)

----------


## ATMAN

ata qe jane te zgjuar nuk perdorin kurre webin  per transaksione bankare per asnje lloj motivi ,ky eshte celesi i suksesit - mosperdorimi internetit per shit-blerje online

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kam pershtypjen qe ky virus, do jete pune sherbimesh, ruse, kineze, apo sec, vetem amerikanet mund ta dine....

----------


## ATMAN

virusin e kane zbuluar nje grup kerkuesish filandeze qe punonin per llogari te nje kompanie ne kaliforni bashke me  dy eksperte te sigurise  te google 


ajo qe e ben me te rrezikshem kete problem sigurie ne web thone ekspertet eshte se mund te perdoret nga piratet informatike pa pasur rrezik se keta mund te lejne gjurme  ne rrjet - sapo marrin te dhenat qe duan nuk lene gjurme pas ne menyre qe te mund te kapen me vone nga sistemet e sigurise ne rrjet

----------


## broken_smile

> ata qe jane te zgjuar nuk perdorin kurre webin  per transaksione bankare per asnje lloj motivi ,ky eshte celesi i suksesit - mosperdorimi internetit per shit-blerje online


S'eshte mungese zgjuarsie, eshte ceshtje prakticiteti. Jo te gjithe kane kohe t'i kryejne personalisht pagesat, bie fjala psh te rrish gati 1 ore ne radhe te posta per te paguar nje fature. Ndersa online mbaron pune per 1 min.
Mire eshte te ndryshosh here pas here passwordet, per te menjanuar sadopak rrezikun.

----------


## ATMAN

> S'eshte mungese zgjuarsie, eshte ceshtje prakticiteti. Jo te gjithe kane kohe t'i kryejne personalisht pagesat, bie fjala psh te rrish gati 1 ore ne radhe te posta per te paguar nje fature. Ndersa online mbaron pune per 1 min.
> Mire eshte te ndryshosh here pas here passwordet, per te menjanuar sadopak rrezikun.


(paske euro teper me duket) 

me duket me praktike te shkoj te tabacino qe e kam mbrapa shtepise dhe per dy minuta mbaroj pune

----------


## broken_smile

> (paske euro teper me duket) 
> 
> me duket me praktike te shkoj te tabacino qe e kam mbrapa shtepise dhe per dy minuta mbaroj pune


ishte thjesht nje shembull... mund te kisha permendur edhe qerane, abonime te ndryshme, apo gjera qe nuk gjehen neper dyqane ose qe ne internet kushtojne me pak...

----------


## ATMAN

> ishte thjesht nje shembull... mund te kisha permendur edhe qerane, abonime te ndryshme, apo gjera qe nuk gjehen neper dyqane ose qe ne internet kushtojne me pak...


te gjitha i paguan te tabacino dhe je rehat eleminon rradhet e gjata ne poste dhe vjedhjet ne internet

edhe blerjet qe mund te besh ne internet i blen me lek ne dore d m th kur te vjen malli ne shtepi ti paguan me lek ne dore postierin

( une keshtu bej per vete )

----------


## broken_smile

> te gjitha i paguan te tabacino dhe je rehat eleminon rradhet e gjata ne poste dhe vjedhjet ne internet


mua nuk me rezulton qe keto qe permenda me lart mund t'i paguaj ne tabacchino. behet bonifico ne tabaccheria? nejse..

tani e pashe edit tend... po kur paguan in contrassegno, taksa e "consegna" zakonisht eshte me e larte.

----------


## ATMAN

> mua nuk me rezulton qe keto qe permenda me lart mund t'i paguaj ne tabacchino. behet bonifico ne tabaccheria? nejse..


ketu ku jetoj une po, te gjitha qe me vijne ne shtepi i paguaj ne tabacino,pervec qerase se shtepise ate e paguaj me lek ne dore vjen i zoti shtepise dhe e merr ketu ne shtepi

----------


## broken_smile

> ketu ku jetoj une po, te gjitha qe me vijne ne shtepi i paguaj ne tabacino,pervec qerase se shtepise ate e paguaj me lek ne dore vjen i zoti shtepise dhe e merr ketu ne shtepi


cfare quan te gjitha? bollette po mund t'i paguash...por keto nuk jane te gjitha. edhe bolletta nese e pagon me vonese ne tabacchino paguan shtesen, ndersa ne internet ose ne poste paguan aq sa eshte shkruar te fatura...

----------


## freeopen

Heartbleed nuk eshte nje virus por nje ''difekt'' i librarive te protokollit OpenSSL i cili nese shfrytezohet lejon pergjimin e te dhenave qe shkembehen midis serverit dhe klientit e ne te kundert,si dhe krijon mundesine e vjedhjes se ''celesave private'' per te dekodifikuar kembimet e kriptuara. Problemi eshte tek serverat ku bazohen sitet web dhe jo te klientet (cdokush nga ne ).Nga disa eksperte hipotizohet qe ky ''sabotim'' te jete veper e sherbimeve sekrete (nsa ju kujton gje) perderisa ky problem eshte shfaqur pikerisht ne momentin qe librarive openSSL u eshte inkorporuar ky aplikacion. Serverat qe jane te ekspozuar nga ky lloj problemi jane ata qe kane te implementuar protokollin openssl,kryesisht serverat Apache.

Kush arrin te shfrytezoje kete difekt te ketij protokolli (me drejt do ishte; kush ka arritur te shfrytezoje) eshte ne gjendje te vjedhe jo vetem te dhenat e llogarive bankare por cdo te dhene qe transferohet ne menyre te kriptuar dhe ta dekodifikoje ate,pra popullorce te te vjedhe accountin ne Facebook,Google,Yahoo, Forumishqiptar, ekeshtu me radhe nese  sitet apo portalet mbeshteten ne servera qe jane (ishin) te ekspozuar ndaj ketij problemi.

Per pagesat e bera ne internet mjafton te jesh pak i kujdeshem dhe nuk ka asnje problem te kryesh pagesa sa te duash duke kursyer kohe,para dhe fituar ne komoditet. nese ndjek disa hapa te thjeshte eshte mese e sigurt te besh pagesa ne internet, sidomos nese perdor menyren e verifikimit te identitetit dhe te pageses me ane te paswordeve me nje perdorim OTP.

I zgjuari apo inteligjenti perdor webin dhe nuk ka asnje problem,celesi i suksesit eshte te jesh i ndergjegjshem per ate qe po ben,jo te mos e besh fare.

----------


## broken_smile

Cfare eshte perdorimi OTP?

----------


## freeopen

> Cfare eshte perdorimi OTP?


One Time Pasword. (per me teper Wikipedia)
Nje tjeter menyre eshte ajo qe perdorin ''Posteitaliane'' me ane te lettore BancoPosta

----------

broken_smile (11-04-2014)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Lista e siteve qe jane testuar,prekur dhe nuk jane prekur nga heartbleed

http://www.cnet.com/news/which-sites...eartbleed-bug/

----------


## ATMAN

> Lista e siteve qe jane testuar,prekur dhe nuk jane prekur nga heartbleed
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/which-sites...eartbleed-bug/


qenka bug  nje arsye me shume per te justifikuar ato qe thashe ma lart

----------


## Antiproanti

> Heartbleed nuk eshte nje virus por nje ''difekt'' i librarive te protokollit OpenSSL i cili nese shfrytezohet lejon pergjimin e te dhenave qe shkembehen midis serverit dhe klientit e ne te kundert,si dhe krijon mundesine e vjedhjes se ''celesave private'' per te dekodifikuar kembimet e kriptuara. Problemi eshte tek serverat ku bazohen sitet web dhe jo te klientet (cdokush nga ne ).Nga disa eksperte hipotizohet qe ky ''sabotim'' te jete veper e sherbimeve sekrete (nsa ju kujton gje) perderisa ky problem eshte shfaqur pikerisht ne momentin qe librarive openSSL u eshte inkorporuar ky aplikacion. Serverat qe jane te ekspozuar nga ky lloj problemi jane ata qe kane te implementuar protokollin openssl,kryesisht serverat Apache.
> 
> Kush arrin te shfrytezoje kete difekt te ketij protokolli (me drejt do ishte; kush ka arritur te shfrytezoje) eshte ne gjendje te vjedhe jo vetem te dhenat e llogarive bankare por cdo te dhene qe transferohet ne menyre te kriptuar dhe ta dekodifikoje ate,pra popullorce te te vjedhe accountin ne Facebook,Google,Yahoo, Forumishqiptar, ekeshtu me radhe nese  sitet apo portalet mbeshteten ne servera qe jane (ishin) te ekspozuar ndaj ketij problemi.
> 
> Per pagesat e bera ne internet mjafton te jesh pak i kujdeshem dhe nuk ka asnje problem te kryesh pagesa sa te duash duke kursyer kohe,para dhe fituar ne komoditet. nese ndjek disa hapa te thjeshte eshte mese e sigurt te besh pagesa ne internet, sidomos nese perdor menyren e verifikimit te identitetit dhe te pageses me ane te paswordeve me nje perdorim OTP.
> 
> I zgjuari apo inteligjenti perdor webin dhe nuk ka asnje problem,celesi i suksesit eshte te jesh i ndergjegjshem per ate qe po ben,jo te mos e besh fare.


Mire e ke shpjeguar...

Por, sipas mendimit tim, 80-90% te perdoruesve te rendomte te internetit (edhe te sherbimeve  bankare dhe te ngjashme) jane mjaft te pakujdesshem dhe nuk kane as njohuri minimale per disa rreziqe qe kanosen gjate perdorimit te internetit dhe sherbimeve te caktuar. Shumices i intereson vetem te futen ne internet (ne banke, Facebook, Youtube&Co) dhe  asgje me teper.
Dhe kete e dine edhe mashtruesit e ndryshem apo krijuesit e viruseve etj. Ky eshte klienteli i tyre kryesore, jo perdoruesi i kujdesshem dhe me i informuar.
Ngjashem qendron edhe ne rastin e mashtrimeve tjera jashte internetit. Edhe ketu synohet nje klientel i caktuar, jo secili...

----------


## angmokio

> Cfare eshte perdorimi OTP?


Kur hap nje llogari bankare zakonisht bankat perkatese te japin nje paisje elektronike qe te jep mundesine qe pas cdo transaksioni te marresh paswordin perkates.

----------


## broken_smile

> Kur hap nje llogari bankare zakonisht bankat perkatese te japin nje paisje elektronike qe te jep mundesine qe pas cdo transaksioni te marresh paswordin perkates.


Dicka e tille me sa kuptova..

----------

